# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Show pictures with Visual basic metro?

## ekke

How do I show pictures with Visual basic Metro? Which componet should I use?

----------


## sandeepv415

dim str as string
openfiledialog1.showdialog()
str=openfiledialog1.fielname
picturebox1.picture=System.drawing.images...

----------

